# Sundown Friday 12-10



## powhunter (Dec 10, 2010)

Was only able to take a few runs before work today.  Met up with greg for first chair.  Sundown blew the hell outta the place.Excellent coverage everywhere!  The groomers were pretty much packed pow. Bumps were seeded on gnareaster.. (disclaimer)  If you plan on hitting them today full body armor is neccesary!  Seriously they need to be skied..We slipped them a few times, and the tacky snow being blown on them, coupled with more traffic will shape them up. Good seeing skidmarks there as well.  Greg took a few pics..

steveo


----------



## bvibert (Dec 10, 2010)

Here's some of Greg's pics:



























Looks like just the lunar landscape I was expecting! :beer:


----------



## o3jeff (Dec 10, 2010)

Not bad for first day.


----------



## Greg (Dec 10, 2010)

BIG improvement already. Actually becoming fun with a ripper line at the top. Guns are off.. With more traffic we'll have powder bumps soon!


----------



## 2knees (Dec 10, 2010)

not gonna happen for me today but i'm gonna try to get out tomorrow night.

hope they fixed the lights on nor'easter.


----------



## MrMagic (Dec 10, 2010)

not gonna happen for me either got stuck at work oh well


----------



## bvibert (Dec 10, 2010)

2knees said:


> not gonna happen for me today but i'm gonna try to get out tomorrow night.
> 
> hope they fixed the lights on nor'easter.



They put a ton of work in on the lights over the summer.  The lighting in general should be much better this season.

I'll probably be skiing tomorrow night too, you know where I'll be.


----------



## Greg (Dec 10, 2010)

Lunch. Just had a nice chat with Bob S. He's pumped. The mountain looks great. Helluva start! Back out to thrash the piles for another hour of so. I"l post up shot on facebook from my last runs.


----------



## 2knees (Dec 10, 2010)

bvibert said:


> They put a ton of work in on the lights over the summer.  The lighting in general should be much better this season.
> 
> I'll probably be skiing tomorrow night too, you know where I'll be.



Nice.  can you grab a beer or two in the bar afterward?


----------



## Greg (Dec 10, 2010)

Guy with a full face motorcycle helmet. Sick.


----------



## Greg (Dec 10, 2010)

Passing the baton to grassi....beer with him in the bar first...


----------



## severine (Dec 10, 2010)

2knees said:


> Nice.  can you grab a beer or two in the bar afterward?



Can I join you? Working tomorrow night but if you stay til close, I can drink after.


----------



## skidmarks (Dec 10, 2010)

*Our Kind of Mountain!*

Fun First Friday of the Season!! Good skiing with you guys


----------



## severine (Dec 10, 2010)

Nice! Great to see some daylight pics since it'll be fully dark by the time I get up there!


----------



## 2knees (Dec 10, 2010)

severine said:


> Can I join you? Working tomorrow night but if you stay til close, I can drink after.



absolutely!



skidmarks said:


> Fun First Friday of the Season!! Good skiing with you guys



while i'm sure they solid as a rock those looks damn good for day one!


----------



## bvibert (Dec 10, 2010)

2knees said:


> while i'm sure they solid as a rock those looks damn good for day one!



I was thinking the same thing!


----------



## bvibert (Dec 10, 2010)

2knees said:


> Nice.  can you grab a beer or two in the bar afterward?



Sure... as long as I make it to closing... :beer:


----------



## Greg (Dec 10, 2010)

Great pics, Peter. Fun skiing in those bumps. Hopefully th elater afternoon/evening shift have fun do to our handy-work... 

Fantastic start. They pumped out a crapload of snow. amazing. It's good to be home again.


----------



## Glenn (Dec 10, 2010)

Nice work Sundown crew!  I gotta get my arse up there one of these days.


----------



## Greg (Dec 10, 2010)

Glenn said:


> Nice work Sundown crew!  I gotta get my arse up there one of these days.



Yeah. Yeah. Heard that all last year. You gotta pull the mondeo approach. VT on weekends, Sundown midweek.

BTW, what other mountain consistently has seeded bumps on opening day? Lemme answer that for you: None!


----------



## Beast_Ed (Dec 10, 2010)

bumps are so rare we need a sign to indicate


----------



## Madroch (Dec 10, 2010)

Good first day-- if brief-- 1:30 to 4:15.  Full family affair- lots of canyon runs, a couple on temptor and one down Gnareaster.  Was better than the early pictures but still needs some love... tomorrow is another day.


----------



## Glenn (Dec 10, 2010)

Greg said:


> Yeah. Yeah. Heard that all last year. You gotta pull the mondeo approach. VT on weekends, Sundown midweek.
> 
> BTW, what other mountain consistently has seeded bumps on opening day? Lemme answer that for you: None!



I opened my mouth last year...and look how many times I got up there: 0. :lol:  

I like that Mondeo approach. I ciuld just haul some gear back with me Sunday night.


----------



## Grassi21 (Dec 10, 2010)

2knees said:


> absolutely!
> 
> 
> 
> while i'm sure they solid as a rock those looks damn good for day one!



and they looked drastically better around 8:15pm.  

it took we about 3 or 4 runs before i was able to get some rhythm in the bumps.  by the time brian and carrie showed up i was shot.  did a lot of slipping of the bumps and stomping cookies.  sundown laid down a serious amount of snow.


----------



## severine (Dec 10, 2010)

Very nice! Best first day of the season for me ever! Effortlessly slipped back into skiing, despite being in the worst shape yet at the start of a season. Only did about 6 runs, but it's all good. Needed to not wear myself out since I'll be working Sat night and need to be able to ski that shift. 

Beers in the bar afterward with Grassi, his buddy, Shannon, and B were pretty good, too. :beer:


----------



## gmcunni (Dec 11, 2010)

severine said:


> I'll be working Sat night and need to be able to ski that shift.



skiing for work? what job do you have this season?


----------



## bvibert (Dec 11, 2010)

Great opening day! Perhaps the best yet. We got there much later than I intended and ony got less than an hour in as a result.  The bumps were a lot of fun for me, small enough for me to let em run but not nearly as hard as previous opening day bumps. I'm really impressed with the product laid down so far this year!


----------



## severine (Dec 11, 2010)

gmcunni said:


> skiing for work? what job do you have this season?



I'm in Guest Services this year. Technically, I guess I'm a volunteer, but I get to ski during my shifts. 

B took this pic of the bumps on Nor'Easter:


----------



## gmcunni (Dec 11, 2010)

severine said:


> I'm in Guest Services this year. Technically, I guess I'm a volunteer, but I get to ski during my shifts.


sweet!


----------

